# Mysterious new knitting needles



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.

The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)

I decided to purchase a set since it is my duty to try out new knitting tools and gadgets and report back to my friends. Giggle. Yes, it is a service I am happy to provide no matter the volume of complaints from my husband. LOL

The reason they are a mystery is because I cannot find these needles ANYWHERE on the internet. The package lists www.coatsandclark.com but they are not listed on the coats and clark site. I did a search and cannot find them anywhere.... a mystery. Hey, I am not a computer expert nor a rocket scientist, so perhaps I am not searching properly.

At any rate, taken out of the package they seem made of a quality material, the tips seem pretty durable and secure when joined. I can see that they won't come unscrewed as easily as a cable would connected to a needle (ie. interchangeable circulars) because we commonly do not twist the tips of our needles when we knit.

I will get back to you soon with a little review since I bought the size needed to knit my next project.... a cable scarf done on size 8 needles. I will be using the blunt tips. Get back to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Amy what would we do without you? Wink, wink. Well have to look for those. Thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

They are certainly brand new!
The only thing I have found about it, is that C&C (J. & P. Coats, Limited) applied for trademark and it was approved in Dec.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


Amy, they look really interesting! I don't suppose Coats & Clark are related to CoatsUK, but you might just check their site. It's CoatsCrafts.co.uk I'm so glad that you're doing your duty by your friends here on KP. As our (now) designated R&D person, please feel free to purchase anything new on the market in order to test it for us. We'll be looking for regular reports. Thank you for your diligence!! (Explain to your husband about our dependence on you and I'm sure he'll understand.)

Norma


----------



## ceecee (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW, how interesting!! And my sincere thanks to you for looking out for us, your knitting sisters!!!


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks I am going to have to see if we can get them here they look interesting


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I want them! I am like you in my need to try out something that looks so neat! Where is your local Joann's? I'm going to be near one tomorrow (Friday). Now I will have to drive by to see if they have them. The one I will visit is on Long Island in NY. 

Thanks for sparking my interest yet again! 

Anita


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

How neat, thanks for sharing! Usually its only the circular needles with different length to screw on. Interesting!!

Barbara


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Anita, I'm upstate, but it is worth a look. Perhaps Joann's is doing a test-market on them!? They are very nice quality.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, now you have gone and done it Amy. I have been doing my utmost to stay out of our new and improved JoAnn's and was just doing real well and then UP JUMPED THE DEVIL (you are not the devil by any means, I was speaking of the needles). Now I am going to have to have some of these because I like all the newfangled dodads that come out on the market. $30 is a bit on the steep side but I do have a 50% off also. Good luck with your project.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


Amy I thought Coates and Clark were an Australian company or may be British Company. They are an old company anyway, who used to sell sewing cotton as well. Perhaps they have reinvented themselves as knitting suppliers.


----------



## deblovestoknit (Jan 11, 2013)

I will have to check these out! Thank you!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually visited a Jo-Ann's a couple of weeks ago, but on mission to fetch papers for my son (not a clue what he does with them!). I didn't even wander near the yarn/knitting needles area. Besides, my husband was with me.

They _look_ like the Signature Needle Arts straights I bought and was so taken aback by their sheer weight that I immediately re-sold them. So, since you're the KP researcher, how are they weight-wise? 
Are they solid metal?(Too heavy) 
Are they hollow? (Less heavy)
Were they also offered as circulars? Double-points?


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you think of them! They look very much like the Signature.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting! I'll have to take a look at those!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks amy!!! gotta check them out!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Get a look at this:
http://******************/2013/02/05/needles-to-drool-over/


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> ...


Thank you both for giving me a giggle this morning (and I agree wholeheartedly with both of you) 
I'll be looking forward to your report Amy.
Happy Knitting.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess I am kind of dense this morning, are all of you saying they slip over another straight traditional knitting needle? If so I could see how they would be quite heavy. What would be the point of slipping a size 8 needle over a size 8 needle? I still, sometimes use a traditional metal needle for a scarf or a small flat piece. Or are these the actual needle.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for "test driving" the new needles. Looking forward to your impression.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my! Don't they look NICE! You see, I have so many WIP's that I need multiple sizes in each needle.  So, another set would not go to waste.

Thanks for all your hard work, Amy.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amy what would we do without you? Wink, wink. Well have to look for those. Thanks.


Also the 50% coupon ha ha we love your devotion to our cause


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmmmmm, payday today, 50% coupon in my purse. Yep, may have to check this out before I go home!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


And if he doesn't we are here for you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Amy this is another reason why we love you. I can't wait to check them out and read your report.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Red Heart yarn is also a Coates & Clark product. As an aside, when I was little, my Mother was a crocheter and had products from Coates & Clark (crochet cotton, thread, booklets, etc.) and I was sure the company was ours as our last name was Coats and her maiden name was Clarke. Funny how little minds work.

I will have to look for these interesting needles. Thanks Amy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, and where does one get a 50% coupon? heehee


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very interesting. Certainly would be nice to be able to change the point depending on the project and yarn. Hopefully they will offer these in circulars. Thanks for sharing your "research".


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

The Red Heart booth at Stitches West was demonstrating those needles and there was a lot of interest in them. A lot of what they had (yarn, too) was new to the market and not in many stores yet.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I also am looking forward to your report. I did want to mention that for the price you got not one pair of needles, but three - is that a bargain or what? Be sure to mention that to your DH.


----------



## cinsacto (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....I guess I'll be at Joann's today! These look interesting!!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, and where does one get a 50% coupon? heehee


Go to joann.com & sign up for the newsletter. You should get a coupon in your e-mail!

Actually on the home page at www.joann.com there is a 40% coupon - good through Saturday, March 16!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Also if you have a smart phone you can download their app, and have your coupons right on your phone. They can then scan them in at the register. When I go to Joanns I have my mailer, my email, and smart phone app. Never any problem with them taking any and all coupons that apply to my purchase.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> Can't wait to see what you think of them! They look very much like the Signature.


I was thinking the same thing, but find if fanscinating that they are straight needles and not cable. Can't wait to hear you report Amy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I actually visited a Jo-Ann's a couple of weeks ago, but on mission to fetch papers for my son (not a clue what he does with them!). I didn't even wander near the yarn/knitting needles area. Besides, my husband was with me.
> 
> They _look_ like the Signature Needle Arts straights I bought and was so taken aback by their sheer weight that I immediately re-sold them. So, since you're the KP researcher, how are they weight-wise?
> Are they solid metal?(Too heavy)
> ...


Yes, they look like a "knock-off" of the Signatures. For some silly reason I hesitated saying the name Signatures in my original posting.

I do own one pair of signature needles that were given to me as a gift by a KP member... however they are not heavy at all... they are very light in weight and seem to be hollow, not solid. My pair of signatures are the longer 14" ones, so I don't find them very comfortable to use, but I keep them with my "fancy needles" in a little vase on my desk.

These are identical in appearance and weight to MY signature needles which are VERY light...no heavier than bamboo, I am afraid.

I jumped to try them because they are 10" length and I DO use these needles for scarves.

Sorry I am not much help with a comparison as I find the signatures very light in weight. The good news is that Joann's WILL accept returns easily.... if I don't like them, I can just pack them up and return them on my next trip. :thumbup:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Amy, I'm anxious to hear your report on how you liked the needles. I always use circular needles but would certainly buy a pair of these if you think they are good. Thanks for always looking out for your knitting friends!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I actually visited a Jo-Ann's a couple of weeks ago, but on mission to fetch papers for my son (not a clue what he does with them!). I didn't even wander near the yarn/knitting needles area. Besides, my husband was with me.
> 
> They _look_ like the Signature Needle Arts straights I bought and was so taken aback by their sheer weight that I immediately re-sold them. So, since you're the KP researcher, how are they weight-wise?
> Are they solid metal?(Too heavy)
> ...


I love the looks of the Signatures but sooo expensive!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm hoping the Joann's here has them. I can't wait to see and try them out. Who knows, I might even be able to have DH convert them to circs.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Amy, your diligence in keeping us all up to date on the latest and greatest out there is to be commended! I agree that you should be our "personal tester" of all things new in the knitting world. If Hubby gives you any grief, you can always print out a few of these posts and explain to him how invaluable your assistance is to all of us here at KP!!!


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

AmyKnits, you are too funny! And I totally agree - share the knowledge wealth.... as all do on this site! I would not have been able to resist trying them myself, either!

I just got my first pair of circular chiao goo needles a few weeks ago. love 'em, and now i have 3 pairs, so if you have been considering them, go for it, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the new product. I'm kind of a newbie, and have just purchased the Addie Clicks set. I just love the cable so that I'don't have to worry about losing my stitches. Why would you want to go back to long sticks?
I did buy the square needles, but on circular cables. Haven't received them yet.
Will definitely let you know if the squares make a difference in how soon my right hand goes numb.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing these, what a ingenious idea.

They do look exactly like Signatures.

I just may to be going to not one but two Joann Fabrics in my area this weekend so will look for them.

I am also going to the Pittsburgh Knit and Crochet Festival this weekend. Both Red Heart and Coats & Clark are among the sponsors so possibly these needles will be there. If I find out any information about them I will post on here.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

tmlester said:


> Amy, your diligence in keeping us all up to date on the latest and greatest out there is to be commended! I agree that you should be our "personal tester" of all things new in the knitting world. If Hubby gives you any grief, you can always print out a few of these posts and explain to him how invaluable your assistance is to all of us here at KP!!!


ditto !!


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Also if you have a smart phone you can download their app, and have your coupons right on your phone. They can then scan them in at the register. When I go to Joanns I have my mailer, my email, and smart phone app. Never any problem with them taking any and all coupons that apply to my purchase.


Are you serious!??? If you have a 50% off paper coupon & a 40% off coupon on your phone, you actually get 90% off!!!!???


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No, like right now I have a 50% off for one item, so they'll use that, then I have a 40% off and they will use that on another item.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Amy, KP is so lucky to have you. I for one won't be buying those needles b/c I much prefer circulars for anything I'm knitting. $30 is a high price for one set of needles. I'd much prefer to put that money into a set of interchangeables.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> No, like right now I have a 50% off for one item, so they'll use that, then I have a 40% off and they will use that on another item.


OK, makes more sense!! But one can always wish can't they?


----------



## coralynn45 (Oct 13, 2012)

Are they just at Joanne's?
We have a Michaels nearby, but Joanne's is a serious trek away.


----------



## Penny Jo (Jan 20, 2013)

I cannot find anything about these needles either. But is there an address on the back of the package. Maybe that would be of some use to you. Good luck. They are very interesting. lol


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I "had" to go to Joanns this morning so I decided to look for those mysterious new knitting needles and voila, there they were. After a bit of time I decided to go for it and bought the size 7. They were priced at $24.99-I had a 40% coupon plus a store credit of a little over $23.00. Will take them for a trial run this afternoon since I decided I needed some new yarn for the new needles. Just kind of forgot about all of the bags in my stash that are waiting to be used.
Hope to see a post if anyone else got these.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

My closest Joanns is 60 miles away.
So I will have to wait until they are available on-line through someone else.
Which is okay because it will give me time to decide.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you Amy for providing this public service!!! I think I'm gonna need to buy em if I find em at our JoAnns. Please let us know what you think. Sounds like you like them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

My daughter and I are babysitting my 11 month old nephew today. He finally went down for a nap and I got the chance to use my new needles. I LOVE them! 

I am using the size 9US needles with the medium tips to knit a horseshoe cable scarf. The needles are nice and light. The tips are great and the join is smooth. They are the nicest straight needles I have ever used. 

I am a mostly circular needle user, but for small, straight projects such as a scarf or cowl, circulars are very awkward for me. 

My official review is two thumbs up! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Again, I don't hesitate to recommend these because I am confident they will become your favorites. And... If not, Joann's will accept a return with a receipt and original packaging with no problems?! :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow!
Thank you for the review!
I will certainly keep an eye open for when they are available elsewhere (on-line), or I when I have to go to the area of the closest Joanns.

Pictures can be a bit deceiving...question...
How thick is the other end tip?
Stitches won't find their way off?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

My baby taking care of a baby! We babysit every chance we get!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Wow!
> Thank you for the review!
> I will certainly keep an eye open for when they are available elsewhere (on-line), or I when I have to go to the area of the closest Joanns.
> 
> ...


I just did a ctrl and mouse scroll (magnifying trick) toward the monitor:

She will more than likely agree that the stopper largest-end is double the width of the mm size . If I didn't have SOO many SETs...I would consider this.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> My baby taking care of a baby! We babysit every chance we get!


such a sweet picture !!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh I am so happy-love the new needles, tried all of the tips with various yarns. 
These are great!!
A big shout out to Amy for letting all of know about these!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


Thanks. I did that already and can't really determine.
But I do trust C&C. They have on the most part put out good products.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

With any luck the one Joanns we have here in Co.Springs will carry them. I would love to try them, and also see if there might be a way to convert them to circs.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> My baby taking care of a baby! We babysit every chance we get!


Looks like beauty runs in the family! (I seem to remember that big daddy is pretty cute too.)


----------



## willisn (Mar 5, 2013)

This reply is not about knitting needles, but about the dog pictured on the "deblovestoknit" site.
That dog is adorable. It looks like a little love with the devil in it's eyes!
Is it a Jack Russel terrier or something else?
Looks more like A Little Doll to me.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I thought of the Signatures too when I saw the picture. They copied the style of signature needles but no doubt they are lighter.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like someone, must of been a knitter, having trouble between lace patterns and hats with heavier yarn and having to keep buying new needles came up with this very neat idea. Thank you Amy. Just might have to add these to my stash of different needles, every size, every length, circulars, straights. This would have save me a lot of money. Thank you so much for being our R&D like someone else mentioned. And what a cute baby and daughter.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Wow!
> Thank you for the review!
> I will certainly keep an eye open for when they are available elsewhere (on-line), or I when I have to go to the area of the closest Joanns.
> 
> ...


Sorry, missed this question. They ARE more tapered than stopped but I don't foresee a problem with stitches coming off.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...


Wonderful.
Thanks for getting back with this.

:thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

can you please tell me what pattern you are using ?


AmyKnits said:


> My daughter and I are babysitting my 11 month old nephew today. He finally went down for a nap and I got the chance to use my new needles. I LOVE them!
> 
> I am using the size 9US needles with the medium tips to knit a horseshoe cable scarf. The needles are nice and light. The tips are great and the join is smooth. They are the nicest straight needles I have ever used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I guess I am kind of dense this morning, are all of you saying they slip over another straight traditional knitting needle? If so I could see how they would be quite heavy. What would be the point of slipping a size 8 needle over a size 8 needle? I still, sometimes use a traditional metal needle for a scarf or a small flat piece. Or are these the actual needle.


No, it's not slipping one size needle over another. The tip on the needle screws off, and the package of a single size pair includes three different tips - as Signature Arts terms them - blunt, middy, and stiletto. Some yarns and some techniques just work better with different pointedness.


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

I only need an excuse to run to Jo'anns, and this looks like the perfect excuse to chase away the winter blues!!!


----------



## aemercado (Mar 16, 2013)

I had the opportunity to try them out at Stitches West last month. They were being showcased at the Red Heart yarn booth. I personally felt that they were somewhat pricey for a single size needle with the 3 different tips. I was not sure that I would use them that often. I did like how they felt and they were well balanced.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


There's something I don't get...So you must be establishing the gauge of your knitting, by using whichever tip you want of that size? So the rest of the needle just "carries" the stitch? I don't know if I explained that properly....
They look really interesting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> There's something I don't get...So you must be establishing the gauge of your knitting, by using whichever tip you want of that size? So the rest of the needle just "carries" the stitch? I don't know if I explained that properly....
> They look really interesting!


I don't think it's a question of establishing your gauge so much as suiting the tip to the yarn and/or design you're working with. 
Blunt points _are said to be_ better with splitty yarns, stiletto with lace work.

Personally, I can't stand blunt points for any purpose or yarn and won't use them if I can lay my hands on anything sharper. Of course, my lifelong complaint of knitting too tightly would be instantly cured were I to switch to blunt needles, but I'm comfortable with my pointer tools. Comfort before logic! ;-)


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

We will be waiting to hear your critique of these mysterious new needles. Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My take on this: These are just regular straight needles that have interchangeable tips and would be nice if you want to use different tip "types" for different yarns/projects. Rather than having to buy 3 different types of needles for your different projects, you would just have to change the tips. 

If you prefer to use circular needles, you would just buy the type of needle for your set/cable that you prefer. 

I prefer the 10" straight needles for some of my projects, so I may give these a try if I can find them at a good price (Joanne's 50% off!).


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Chewuch said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> ...


The tips won't affect your gauge since EACH needle size has its OWN set of tips that fit. The difference is that you can choose the style of tip you like to use with your needles

For example, I am using a size 9US needle with medium tips because I am using a chunky yarn and sharp tips will end in frustration because of splitting. Typically sharp tips are good for lace knitting.

I also rarely use blunt tips, but they are available if you DO like those.

They are wonderful to use, lightweight and comfortable. The tips stay on without coming loose and the connection is perfect, the join is not visible or able to be felt at all.

I am pretty positive the shafts are made of lightweight, hollow core aluminum. The tips MAY be stainless steel because they are a tiny bit heavier but I can't say for sure.

I rarely use straights because I do not find them comfortable to use. Now I think I will be using them more often.

These are the nicest straights I have ever used.. At any price.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Interesting... tip changing... on straight needles..


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

What a great idea! Thanks, Amy! And I live for those 50% off Joanns coupons. Did you know they also take competitor's coupons? 

I wish they came in circs, though. I find most straight needles too heavy. You are such a good person to sacrifice like this for us, buying new products and doing the R&D. You are my hero!! lol!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Anita, I'm upstate, but it is worth a look. Perhaps Joann's is doing a test-market on them!? They are very nice quality.


I'm on Long Island and was in Joann's two days ago. I did not see those needles. Now I have to go back and check it out. If I don't find them I won't be happy. Thanks for giving me a new quest and an excuse to go back to Joann's.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

There isn't a Jo-Ann's store where I live but there is a Michael's. I just wonder if Michael's has gotten these needles in...anyone know? I've always thought Michael's was like a "sister store" (for lack of a better word)to Jo-Ann's since you can use coupons from Jo-Ann's at Michael's.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

ssk1953 said:


> There isn't a Jo-Ann's store where I live but there is a Michael's. I just wonder if Michael's has gotten these needles in...anyone know? I've always thought Michael's was like a "sister store" (for lack of a better word)to Jo-Ann's since you can use coupons from Jo-Ann's at Michael's.


You can always order from the Online store of Jo-Ann's. Would be worth the shipping if you live close to the main service-center.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You can always order from the Online store of Jo-Ann's. Would be worth the shipping if you live close to the main service-center.


I couldn't find them on their website.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Let's put it this way...if 3-??? people cannot find ANY match short of what is on Knitting Paradise...or IN the Jo-Ann store (You're in New York...I may have to wait for Indiana).


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just where upstate are you Amy? I am also upstate. Mexico.


----------



## Momoo (Mar 17, 2013)

they look very similar to the Signature brand. 
They have a whole lone of straight, circular and double point
I like to tell everyone I have a pair of red stilettos. each size is a different color. costly but oh so nice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alas, just returned for the one Joann's here in Colorado Springs, and no fancy new needles to be found. Not available on their website either...so if anyone finds them on a website please let me know.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Alas, just returned for the one Joann's here in Colorado Springs, and no fancy new needles to be found. Not available on their website either...so if anyone finds them on a website please let me know.


How's the weather up there Cindy? It's been very spring-like here. We need more of the white stuff! Already had a fire. Not a good omen!:-(

Norma


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a little spring like here as well. We had a little rain last night, and are expecting high winds today(50-75 mph gusts). Like you though could use LOTS more of the white stuff. We as well already had a small fire, and there's been one up at Ft. Collins. At this rate going to be a long fire season.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

They weren't available in the Frederick, MD store either. I also checked Coats & Clark's website and didn't find them.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh WOW. they look like they would feel good. I have blown my budget this month on needles, but you can bet that I will pay attention to the coupons now. thanks Amy for sharing the information. I love good tools.


----------



## amethyst2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Those look cool...I'm curious about the SQUARE needles...has anyone used them? They say they are easier on the hands of arthritis sufferers...(I think that was stated somewhere that I was reading about them.) I am a devotee of the wooden or bamboo needles...your knitting seems to just stay on them so much better.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I was in my (Phoenix) Joanns and there were there, but not with the regular knitting needles. There are in rectangular boxes and they were on a small end counter all by themselves. I walked passed them several times before I noticed them, and I was looking for them. They are just beautiful!! I don't use straight needles, but if I did, I would get some. What a great idea that is to be able to have a choice of pointiness on the . . . ah. . . points?! The right needle point can turn a knitting struggle into a pleasure, that's for sure! 
Thanks Amy!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I might have had better luck locating them in mine if I could have found an actual employee that knew anything about the yarn department.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I might have had better luck locating them in mine if I could have found an actual employee that knew anything about the yarn department.


You dream a lot don't you? The first time I went to the Hobby Lobby in Farmington (an hour and a half away) I asked an employee if they had upholstery and drapery fabric, and was told no they didn't. I walked to the fabric section and found four rows of upholstery and drapery fabric! And don't even IMAGINE you can find knowledgeable help in Home Depot, Walmart, or Target. You have to be intrepid and find stuff yourself. :thumbdown: One of the many reasons I find it's actually better to do my shopping online.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Norma is right, Cindy. You have to wear your red, sparkle shoes, close your eyes, click your heels together and repeat "I WILL find someone to help me" over and over and over again. THAT's the secret.

Seriously, Vicky is right... they are in an aisle, or an end cap... not with the needles. You must "hunt" them down. That is if the shoe clicking thing isn't working for ya.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Norma is right, Cindy. You have to wear your red, sparkle shoes, close your eyes, click your heels together and repeat "I WILL find someone to help me" over and over and over again. THAT's the secret.
> 
> Seriously, Vicky is right... they are in an aisle, or an end cap... not with the needles. You must "hunt" them down. That is if the shoe clicking thing isn't working for ya.


I suppose both of you are correct. I guess I'll give it another shot this weekend when i make my trek to town. Will remember to wear the red sparkle shoes instead of my barn shoes....LOL


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I suppose both of you are correct. I guess I'll give it another shot this weekend when i make my trek to town. Will remember to wear the red sparkle shoes instead of my barn shoes....LOL


Oh well heck! That was YOUR problem. The red sparkle shoes will smell much nicer when clicked.


----------



## GnatG (Apr 1, 2013)

I found these needles on eBay for about half of what the regular price will be/is at Joann's. A very good deal! :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I found them too. $12.25 plus $4.95 shipping is about the same as $24.99 at Joann's with your 50% off coupon. Good deal. I love mine. I am using straights more often now because these are so comfortable.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Anita, I'm upstate, but it is worth a look. Perhaps Joann's is doing a test-market on them!? They are very nice quality.


They didn't have them in the Joann's on Long Island. :-( 
I would have like to have seen them in person.

Anita


----------



## tie dye (Apr 17, 2013)

I was able to talk to the reps from Red Heart at Stitches South this weekend. They showed me the needles. They are nice and light weight. They mentioned most people are waiting for the circulars that will be coming out later. 

So far they only know that JoAnn's is carrying them. Which sucks for me because there isn't a JoAnn's in Greenville, SC. They are building one but it won't open until later in the summer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, tie dye, for the info. It's nice to know there will be circulars with the same technology of interchangeable tips. I'll join those who're waiting for _them_.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tie dye said:


> I was able to talk to the reps from Red Heart at Stitches South this weekend. They showed me the needles. They are nice and light weight. They mentioned most people are waiting for the circulars that will be coming out later.
> 
> So far they only know that JoAnn's is carrying them. Which sucks for me because there isn't a JoAnn's in Greenville, SC. They are building one but it won't open until later in the summer.


Hmmmm...new and fancier circulars that aren't Silvalume or Clover. Whiiiiine!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Was at my one and only JoAnn's on Sunday, and still no "fancy" needles. And yes, I even made sure to wear my "town" shoes this time with all the red sparkles....LOL.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Our JoAnn's will be moving to another location soon. I am hopeing to will be a Super JoAnn's. They will have more room, so I am hopeing to see these needles.


----------



## tie dye (Apr 17, 2013)

They are now available online at the Red Heart site. Look under shop.

http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=25&ProductID=11600&PPG=2&RootCatCode=03000


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Those prices are right up there with Signature needles!

Ouch!

They do look really nice, though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, they are less than half the cost of the Signature needles, but ... I'll just keep in mind that they exist and keep knitting with what I have. I doubt they'll be taking over the knitting universe anytime soon.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The new needles are a few cents less than $30 for a straight needle that's 10 inches long with three points. A few smaller sizes are about $25.

I just checked the Signature needle website, and a 10 inch straight needle is $34.

Of course, there's shipping and that may be different, too.

There is a site on ebay that's selling the 10 inch new needles for about $13, though.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. I posted these needles a while ago and I must say that I LOVE them. I, of course, purchased mine at Joann's and used my 50% off coupon for each of my needles. Yes, of course I purchased the entire set. 

All I can say is that I LOVE them! I haven't used straights in years, but these are heaven. I even thought that the "blunt" tips were a waste because I would NEVER use those..

I was wrong. I recently made several pairs of slippers for Mother's Day and I used the blunt tips on my size 10 needles and it was like knitting with silk even though I was working with super bulky yarn.

I read a few reviews on blogs, etc. last night and one woman took the words right out of my mouth.... haven't knitted with straights in years, but I will be now.

I have to admit that I would never pay the "sticker" price of $25.00 - $30.00 a pair. I would never spend the $34.00 for the signature needles, either. I do own one pair of signature needles (given to me by a KP member as a gift) and I do not like them as much as these.

Lostarts.... remember that when you compare Signature needles at $34.00 you get ONE set of needles with your choice of ONE set of tips.... you have your choice of regular, sharp or stiletto. With these, it is like getting THREE pairs of needles for the price of one. AND... I like them so much better than the signatures.

Everyone likes something different from their needles, so I realize they are NOT for everyone. However, in my opinion and experience (as a needle hoarder LOL) these are a very high-end needle available for a very reasonable price. Yes, I would easily compare them to the Signature needles. They are of equal quality. This is the fact that was very surprising to me considering the manufacturer is NOT known for precision tools made from high quality materials.(Jessica-Jean WILL disagree with me as she is a fan of the Boye interchangeables. LOLOL)

I thought I would give you an update since I have been using them for a while now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Do the tips stay in place?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I had the same concern, Jessica-Jean. They stay on throughout the project. Unlike a circular needle connecting to the cord, the tip won't get the twisting workout that an interchangeable circular will. I don't see that using a tip on a straight needle would loosen as a cord on a circular. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Oops! _NOW_ I really want some! Since Michael's has finally reached Québec, I'll have to see if they carry them, or ask them to get them.

Yes. I am a needle hoarder. Shameless, to boot!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What a quandry. I don't use straights. They don't fit in my chair with me (they bump the arms) and I am a circular fan. But I also hoard needles and love anything new and different. Will have to look for Joanns coupons and hunt out the needles, to see if they've gotten this far south. Or maybe when I'm in Albany and on my Karbonz quest at WEBS, I can hunt around for them. That way, maybe I won't buy any yarn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tie dye said:


> They are now available online at the Red Heart site. Look under shop.
> 
> http://www.shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=25&ProductID=11600&PPG=2&RootCatCode=03000


Thank you for the working link...I've bookmarked it for future reference.


----------



## tponzo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Amy, thanks so much for your info and review. I saw a pair of these being offered as a prize in a contest and found your post when I started reasearching them. Wow, these look so cool. I love new and interesting gadgets and am also a needle hoarder. I never use straights but have been doing a lot a scarves lately so might give these a try. (gotta love those JoAnn's coupons). I looked at signatures but couldn't justify over $30 for one pair of needles. If C & C makes them as circulars I will so be there!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I checked at JoAnn's here in Anderson and they didn't have them and didn't have any knowledge of them. So if they operate in their usual slow manner it will be sometime before I take the time to check with them again. I might check later at Muncie. I think the JoAnns is a little bigger their.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Those prices are right up there with Signature needles!
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> They do look really nice, though.


You say the prices for these needles are right up there with Signature needles, but on average $4 cheaper, and with a coupon from Joann's can be even less. Not only that you're getting 3 needles for the price of one. So for most folks that would never be able to afford a pair of Signatures, much less a set, the "tipping points" are a great buy.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Not at the Orlando JoAnns, either.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Our Joann's is in the process of moving to a larger location, so I am waiting for them to bring in the new needles. Amy, you have sparked a yen in me for them. (Joann's has been in the process of moving for more than a year, but I see some activity in the new location lately.) Hope I get lucky and can use the coupons.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


The top looks like the Teardrop on my Signature needles that are close to that price for one pair.. I have the Real Pointy tip on all of those.. Wil have to check to see if my JoAnn has them.. Thanks for the tip..


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

http://www.coatsandclark.com/tippingpoints.htm
Found them here. Don't see a price or how to order/buy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They are now on the RedHeart website:

http://shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=127&ProductID=11600


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Problem with that is there is no JoAnn's 50%-off coupon.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I had a coupon and went to day to look for the needles and could not find them.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a complet set of Susan Bates--cords and tips. It must be 30 years old at least. The only problem I've ever had with them is that they do not have a cord long enough for large items--like afghans. If you joins some together to make them long enough, they do tend to come apart in the knitting and that is the pits!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> They are now on the RedHeart website:
> 
> http://shopredheart.com/default.aspx?PageID=62&CategoryID=127&ProductID=11600


They're about $5 less at amazon.com.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39TWE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-9&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39V72/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-8&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39TNI/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-7&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles-3-75mm/dp/B00CB37C3M/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-6&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39V04/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-5&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39U6E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-4&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB37BM4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-3&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles

http://www.amazon.com/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles--Size/dp/B00CB39THO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368154869&sr=8-1&keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jeanpfaz said:


> They're about $5 less at amazon.com.


Yeah, but shipping is about $5.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

They look like the Karbonz I bought a few weeks ago, except the Karbonz do not have interchangeable tips. I love my Karbonz sock needles and they are very light to use. they have sharp tips


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> Amy I thought Coates and Clark were an Australian company or may be British Company. They are an old company anyway, who used to sell sewing cotton as well. Perhaps they have reinvented themselves as knitting suppliers.


Here's a link to their history. Its quite interesting and the first factory was in Paisley,Scotland. The link is a time-line of their growth.

http://www.coatsandclark.com/About+Coats/History/Coats+History.htm


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It seemed to me that Cotes and Clark has been around forever, but according to that, they really came into being as a single company about 2 years before I learned to sew.

If you go into any fabric store, you'll find a large display of theirthread. And, of course, they talked about Red Heart yarn, although they didn't mention the name, even though the did say super saver.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

lostarts said:


> Yeah, but shipping is about $5.


You are so right! Sometimes when I want to buy more than one of something from amazon.com through an outside vendor, I go straight to the company website so I can combine shipping. I haven't checked if you can do that with these, but I've been able to do it for other things.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I missed this post when it first came out. These needles sound great. I'm going to wait for circs to come out, hope it's soon.

Found this red heart utube video about them:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I saw them on the Red Heart web site on Friday. 
I can't imagine having to keep track of multiple types of tips for every needle size so didn't investigate further. I hope the rest of the knitting world disagrees with me or they won't be around very long. 
Thanks for trying them for everyone AmyKnits because I'll skip on these.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


Well, you are definitely an asset to KP :thumbup: keep us informed please..these needles sound fabulous so far. do they come in wood (bamboo)since I favor that??


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> I saw them on the Red Heart web site on Friday.
> I can't imagine having to keep track of multiple types of tips for every needle size so didn't investigate further. I hope the rest of the knitting world disagrees with me or they won't be around very long.
> Thanks for trying them for everyone AmyKnits because I'll skip on these.


That was my first thought - something else that can get lost!


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I was at my local Joann's today and noticed a small, cardboard display with some unfamiliar needles displayed on it.
> 
> The needles are called "tipping points" and are made by Susan Bates. They have blunt, medium and sharp tips included with each size needle. You choose the tip you want to use for your project and screw it onto the end of the needle. There is a little rubber pad included as well as a key to tighten them. They LOOK strikingly similar to another needle that is on the market... I am sure it is a mere coincidence. (wink, wink)
> 
> ...


hi, Amy
I know you are a big fan with your needles "tipping points", but did you ever try the other one which is "Signature Needle Arts"?
please advise me
thank you so much
Deena


----------



## purplefox7777 (May 16, 2013)

Hi and CAN YOU GET ME A SET???? The cost is no biggy. Could they be old?? I'm not familiar with them, either. 
PLEASE--IF there is any way at all, would you get me a set?? I don't know if 
it's possible, but I'd really appreciate it!! 

Thanx ~

Chris*


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mgrsis01 said:


> That was my first thought - something else that can get lost!


Now I know I am an Uber-organizer, but I really don't think It is THAT complicated. We organize our needles, our notions and even sets of interchangeable needles..... which include keys! Now THAT is a task to organize.

Unless you are in the habit of throwing small pieces into the bottom of your bag or don't pick them up when they fall to the floor.... it shouldn't be that complicated.

I spend a lot of money on my precious tools and take very good care of them.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

deena3971 said:


> hi, Amy
> I know you are a big fan with your needles "tipping points", but did you ever try the other one which is "Signature Needle Arts"?
> please advise me
> thank you so much
> Deena


Hi Deena, I am not a sales rep. for the company or anything, but I just wanted to get the word out that these are really great needles available at an affordable price.

I DO own one pair of the signature needles, size 8 straights with stiletto points. I don't use them often... they were a gift from a lovely lady here on KP.

In my opinion, these tipping points needles are equally as nice..... High quality needles and materials. Of course, they are a better value because with each set of these, you get all three tips. With a set of signatures, you get to CHOOSE one tip.... so you are getting three sets of each sized needle.

I cannot find it anywhere on the internet, but I believe that the shaft of the needles is hollow aluminum.... The tips are a weightier material and I think they are made out of stainless steel. I am actually SURE that the shaft is hollow aluminum. But the tips are either solid aluminum or stainless steel.... I think they are stainless, though.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Hi Deena, I am not a sales rep. for the company or anything, but I just wanted to get the word out that these are really great needles available at an affordable price.
> 
> I DO own one pair of the signature needles, size 8 straights with stiletto points. I don't use them often... they were a gift from a lovely lady here on KP.
> 
> ...


Hi, Amy
thank you so much for fast responding, you are so nice and I do really appreciate that.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wednesday morning in response to my query, I got this e-mail from the manufacturer:



Carrie Leahew said:


> Hi Jessica,
> 
> Yes, the *circulars will be coming out in early 2014!*
> 
> ...


So, I will wait for the circulars next year.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wednesday morning in response to my query, I got this e-mail from the manufacturer:
> 
> So, I will wait for the circulars next year.


Jessica-Jean,

Thank you so much for the information! I will await their arrival with baited breath! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wednesday morning in response to my query, I got this e-mail from the manufacturer:
> 
> So, I will wait for the circulars next year.


AWESOME! Someone had posted that they will be coming out with circulars and I couldn't verify that. Thanks for doing the "leg work" for us. I will be saving my pennies....you KNOW I will NEED a full set of those too.... I am incorrigible!!!!


----------



## purplefox7777 (May 16, 2013)

So, now WHERE do I do I find them?? Sorry, but I thot that maybe they were "old stock" that were being sold out or something. I didn't mean to get so excited and ASK to get me a set!! My apologies, Amy!!!!
I like to try-out new needles because it can mean just an "easier feel". 
Thanx ~, everyone, for sharing!! I'll be waiting--anxiously--to hear WHERE I can find them!!

Chris*
purplefox7777


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Joann's, Amazon, even heard they were available on E-bay.

http://www.bing.com/shopping/search?q=tipping+point+knitting+needles&qpvt=tipping+point+knitting+needles&FORM=HURE#x0y101


----------



## purplefox7777 (May 16, 2013)

Thanx ~ So Much!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

purplefox7777 said:


> So, now WHERE do I do I find them?? Sorry, but I thot that maybe they were "old stock" that were being sold out or something. I didn't mean to get so excited and ASK to get me a set!! My apologies, Amy!!!!
> I like to try-out new needles because it can mean just an "easier feel".
> Thanx ~, everyone, for sharing!! I'll be waiting--anxiously--to hear WHERE I can find them!!
> 
> ...


I missed your earlier post. No need to apologize!

I understand your excitement at the prospect of a new knitting tool, girl! Who do you think was the FIRST one on the block to have this new toy?!?!??!?!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ran by Joann's near my house to see if they had these. Unfortunately, they haven't even gotten them in yet. The manager says it may be about a month before they get them!!!
 

Someone said they are on Amazon, however, I'll probably use part of this weekend to hunt other Joann stores in my area to see if they are available. I have a 50% off coupon burning a hole in my pocket!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Amy I think I am as bad as you are...I have more needles than I could ever use...but I love them all...I have all knitters pride Dreamz regular and 16" ..Nova's ..chigoo ..some clover bamboo and waiting on the new karbonz..suppose to be here this month...only exception is that I only use the circular...which is really silly for me cause I can't even Knit that good yet..ok with dishcloths but just learning to do raglan sleeves... and more complicated things...but having a lot of fun...


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just checked Joann's website. They are there and can be ordered. Do a search on "tipping point knitting needles". They are sold out of Size 8.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Just checked Joann's website. They are there and can be ordered. Do a search on "tipping point knitting needles". They are sold out of Size 8.


They must have just added them to the website, because when I checked yesterday they weren't listed. Glad to see they finally updated the website.


----------



## tponzo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I rarely use straight needles but might have to order at least one pair of these just to try them out. Got a couple of small projects that they would probably be perfect for. I'm kind of excited about trying them.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

tponzo1 said:


> I rarely use straight needles but might have to order at least one pair of these just to try them out. Got a couple of small projects that they would probably be perfect for. I'm kind of excited about trying them.


Me, too!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> AWESOME! Someone had posted that they will be coming out with circulars and I couldn't verify that. Thanks for doing the "leg work" for us. I will be saving my pennies....you KNOW I will NEED a full set of those too.... I am incorrigible!!!!


Do you like them better than the Karbonz that you have said you have on back order from WEBS? BTW, Jimmy Beans has them, too (Karbonz), also on back-order.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Do you like them better than the Karbonz that you have said you have on back order from WEBS? BTW, Jimmy Beans has them, too (Karbonz), also on back-order.


I just received my Karbonz interchangeable set yesterday! So excited to use them. I wanted to rip them out of the package and cast on, but I am in the middle of working out a "problem" piece with the help of another KPer at the moment.

I ordered and received the Karbonz interchangeable needles which are circular needles.

These are straight needles with interchangeable tips.... comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG doea WEBS have them? I was going to wait til I got to Albany, but I'm afraid they'll be all gone, so I may order them now. Do you love them?


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

so it seems that most peoplelike aluminun needles? does anyone prefer wood or bamboo like I do?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, I ordered the Karbonz set; there was only one left and I wouldn't have known they were in if you hadn't said you'd received yours. So I have my fingers crossed that my order got in on time.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Okay, I ordered the Karbonz set; there was only one left and I wouldn't have known they were in if you hadn't said you'd received yours. So I have my fingers crossed that my order got in on time.


Just be aware if you ordered from Webs that just because it says 1 in stock doesn't mean you'll be getting it. They pull their on line orders from floor stock and their inventory control is not updated to reflect what they have on hand at time of order. How do I know this? Like you placed an order for something that said 20 in stock, and 3 days later got email informing me that item was on backorder. 7 weeks later finally received the set of needles I ordered. So all that being said, good luck I hope you get them in a timely manner, but I wouldn't hold my breath!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I finally got my hands on a pair of these (thnx dear friend!) and all I can say is WOW! Do I wish they came in circs since I'm spoiled and that's all I usually use, yes, but that being said they are a joy and wonderful to work with. I love the sharp points, so make working with lace weight yarn a joy and pleasure. These will most definitely be my go to needle for smaller projects. An added bonus is since they do have the hole you use to change the tips out you are able to add that life line if your project ( or you) think it's necessary

So I give these needles at least 3 thumbs up!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I finally got my hands on a pair of these (thnx dear friend!) and all I can say is WOW! Do I wish they came in circs since I'm spoiled and that's all I usually use, yes, but that being said they are a joy and wonderful to work with. I love the sharp points, so make working with lace weight yarn a joy and pleasure. These will most definitely be my go to needle for smaller projects. An added bonus is since they do have the hole you use to change the tips out you are able to add that life line if your project ( or you) think it's necessary
> 
> So I give these needles at least 3 thumbs up!


Patience! Circs in 2014.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Patience! Circs in 2014.


Yes, I know, and thanks so much for that little tidbit last week. My prayer every morning is give me patience, and give it to me now, I ain't got time to wait!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Patience! Circs in 2014.


OOOOH! NOW you've done it again! I want interchangeable tips now!! <snicker!> If nothing else...I get to amass funds so that I CAN get some.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I saw them in the Joanns in Kalamazoo, MI in March. Sorry, didn't read all posts. Saw the straights in March.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

amethyst2 said:


> Those look cool...I'm curious about the SQUARE needles...has anyone used them? They say they are easier on the hands of arthritis sufferers...(I think that was stated somewhere that I was reading about them.) I am a devotee of the wooden or bamboo needles...your knitting seems to just stay on them so much better.


I have used the Kollage square needled. They are light and just perfect to use. They are a bit costly but worth it. I now own 3 circus and a set of don for socks. At first they feel a bit odd to work with then they became comfortable to use . . . I can knit much longer with no fatigue. The only place I know you can get them is on the Kollage web site. A choice of 2 different cables.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wednesday morning in response to my query, I got this e-mail from the manufacturer:
> 
> So, I will wait for the circulars next year.


Thanks for the info. I will wait for the circulars as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, my query to the company paid off in more than just info. Yesterday FedEx delivered me a pair of Tipping Points, US size 7, _to try out_! Like I needed another pair of needles or another WIP! So far - 29 sts x 10 rows - I love 'em! Not as shiny and slippery as the KnitPicks nickel-plated. Nowhere near as heavy as the Signature Arts. So far, I've only tried the middle points, and I like them fine. In fact, while the pointiest are pointier than most of my needles, so are the bluntest! I like pointy needles and these seem to be pointy, pointier, and pointiest! After this scarf - with sport weight yarn - I'll have to try some lace work.

I'm happy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, my query to the company paid off in more than just info. Yesterday FedEx delivered me a pair of Tipping Points, US size 7, _to try out_! Like I needed another pair of needles or another WIP! So far - 29 sts x 10 rows - I love 'em! Not as shiny and slippery as the KnitPicks nickel-plated. Nowhere near as heavy as the Signature Arts. So far, I've only tried the middle points, and I like them fine. In fact, while the pointiest are pointier than most of my needles, so are the bluntest! I like pointy needles and these seem to be pointy, pointier, and pointiest! After this scarf - with sport weight yarn - I'll have to try some lace work.
> 
> I'm happy!


 :thumbup:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, my query to the company paid off in more than just info. Yesterday FedEx delivered me a pair of Tipping Points, US size 7, _to try out_! Like I needed another pair of needles or another WIP! So far - 29 sts x 10 rows - I love 'em! Not as shiny and slippery as the KnitPicks nickel-plated. Nowhere near as heavy as the Signature Arts. So far, I've only tried the middle points, and I like them fine. In fact, while the pointiest are pointier than most of my needles, so are the bluntest! I like pointy needles and these seem to be pointy, pointier, and pointiest! After this scarf - with sport weight yarn - I'll have to try some lace work.
> 
> I'm happy!


I'm not just happy for you, I'm _impressed_ with you! Way to go!

And thanks for the quick review. I saw the silhouettes on their website, and I didn't think they could be correct. The medium one looked like one of the lace points, and the sharpest one looked like a deadly weapon. Maybe they were being truthful.

I finally saw the needles advertised on JoAnn's website, so maybe they're out in more of the stores. I may get to go to my local JoAnn's on Saturday, and I'm hoping they'll be there, and will stay in the store long enough for me to get more money and get back and buy them.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi, 
by chance I download a coupon of JOANN 40% off for any item in the store.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

lostarts said:


> I'm not just happy for you, I'm _impressed_ with you! Way to go!
> 
> And thanks for the quick review. I saw the silhouettes on their website, and I didn't think they could be correct. The medium one looked like one of the lace points, and the sharpest one looked like a deadly weapon. Maybe they were being truthful.
> 
> I finally saw the needles advertised on JoAnn's website, so maybe they're out in more of the stores. I may get to go to my local JoAnn's on Saturday, and I'm hoping they'll be there, and will stay in the store long enough for me to get more money and get back and buy them.


what is the brad name needle you looking for?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

deena3971 said:


> what is the brad name needle you looking for?


Susan Bates Tipping Points.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, my query to the company paid off in more than just info. Yesterday FedEx delivered me a pair of Tipping Points, US size 7, _to try out_! Like I needed another pair of needles or another WIP! So far - 29 sts x 10 rows - I love 'em! Not as shiny and slippery as the KnitPicks nickel-plated. Nowhere near as heavy as the Signature Arts. So far, I've only tried the middle points, and I like them fine. In fact, while the pointiest are pointier than most of my needles, so are the bluntest! I like pointy needles and these seem to be pointy, pointier, and pointiest! After this scarf - with sport weight yarn - I'll have to try some lace work.
> 
> I'm happy!


Hi,
what is the name of needles generally which you use it and why you Prefer the Circular needles, please let me knew
Thank you so much
Deena


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

ok, there are in the store, you can buy it with 40% off, I bought it yesterday from there.
please do not forget to print the coupon and take it with you :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I love my one pair, but their price from Amazon.*ca* is $31.24 + taxes + sh&h EACH! ... Obviously, I will NOT be purchasing any. I'll wait until the circulars are available and then ... maybe I'll chuck the rest of my needles? 

http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=tipping+points+knitting+needles


----------



## veeda (Mar 17, 2013)

Google search " tipping point knitting needles "....red heart yarn has a video
and amazon has them a little cheaper...!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

The Red Heart video -


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

sanditoes48 said:


> so it seems that most peoplelike aluminun needles? does anyone prefer wood or bamboo like I do?


Since I knit a lot of afghans with bulky yarn, I prefer rosewood, although I did pick up a pair of Brittany bamboo needles recently, which are far superior to any bamboo needles I have tried.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deena3971 said:


> Hi,
> what is the name of needles generally which you use it and why you Prefer the Circular needles, please let me knew
> Thank you so much
> Deena


I've been knitting and collecting knitting needles since 1954; circulars since the mid-70s.

Why circulars? I'm a natural butterfingers; you canNOT drop one needle if you're using circulars! ;-) Besides, they make the project - however big or small it may be - more portable. My knitting goes _every_where with me.

*First love:* Boye and Susan Bates aluminium - only because that's what was sold at the local nickel-and-dime stores (Kresge's and Woolworth's). In addition, I have yet to break even a very small sized one of their products. I _have_ broken plastic needles/hooks.

*Second love:* Denise Interchangeables. They're warmer to my older hands and allow me to knit/crochet through cold weather. I love that they now have the crochet hooks to fit the cables!

*Third love:* Addi I don't have their interchangeables, but love them anyway, especially the lace ones.

*Love lost:* My experience with the KnitPicks/KnitPro interchangeable products has been less than stellar. I love the tips, but I've had too many (half a dozen) of the cables 'fail' (_their_ term!). Yes, they replace nearly instantly, for free, without the return of the broken cable, BUT I can't trust them! I won't leave the house with a project on their needles, unless I've packed another company's needle as insurance.

The rest - all too many - are what I have amassed from too many purchases on eBay, from church bazaars, garage sales, etc. Often, if you want just one or a few of what's in the lot, you have to buy the whole shebang; that leads to an overabundance of many sizes. It also allows me to supply new knitters with some basic needles ... just to get them hooked by my obsession! :twisted:

Most of my knitting is NOT in-the-round; it's back-and-forth on circulars. Most of my in-the-round knitting (mittens, gloves, hats) is done on sets of double-pointed needles, not circulars. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

The lowest prices I've found are here:
http://www.createforless.com/search/results.aspx?txtSearch=Bates%20Tipping%20Points%20Knitting%20Needles%2010%20in

I'll be awaiting the circulars, as well.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you, Amy. My curiosity is piqued! Just saw this linked on the May 28 newsletter.


----------



## deena3971 (Apr 15, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've been knitting and collecting knitting needles since 1954; circulars since the mid-70s.
> 
> Why circulars? I'm a natural butterfingers; you canNOT drop one needle if you're using circulars! ;-) Besides, they make the project - however big or small it may be - more portable. My knitting goes _every_where with me.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jessica-Jean
I miss you, thank you so much for answering my question, you always helpful, I do really appreciate that.
Deena


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Are Karbonz interchangeable needles compatible with KnitPicks interchangeable needles? Except for color everything about them looks the same; end-caps, needles size reminders, keys, assembly.... Wanting a new interchangeable set as I am a needle hoarder too. Thinking of Addi Lace, Chiagoo Red Lace, Karbona, and now maybe the new 'End Tips' being discussed here that will be coming out soon. Disappointed in the unveiling of the Signature Needle Arts new interchangeable needles, too expensive and not really interchangeable if you need needle specific cables (and big bucks). And are Karbonz the 'same' needles as Knit Picks interchangeable except for the needle material??? Love this site and all the knowledgeable knitters (and crocheters) on it!!!!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say I only use (love) circular needles for straight knitting. After coming back to knitting about a decade ago (yes I admit it, I am old, or a 'senior' 65) I discovered wooden needles (before the circs). Went to Michael's every day to buy a pair of Clover (straight) needles with a 40% coupon. Amassed every size and have never, ever used any of them  Actually I love the few Signature Needle Arts circulars I have (I think their needles and stiletto points are the best that I have ever used) but have never been happy with the join as I always have to push my stitches over it. With my KnitPicks I never have this problem.  

I too thought the 'Tipping Points' look (exactly) like the Signature Needle Arts needles!!!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

deena3971 said:


> Hi, Jessica-Jean
> I miss you, thank you so much for answering my question, you always helpful, I do really appreciate that.
> Deena


Sorry they copied the wrong quote.

Boy I am rally making a mess of this posting!!!!
I meant the new 'Tipping Points', not end points!!


----------



## tponzo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

SandraPurl said:


> Are Karbonz interchangeable needles compatible with KnitPicks interchangeable needles? Except for color everything about them looks the same; end-caps, needles size reminders, keys, assembly.... Wanting a new interchangeable set as I am a needle hoarder too. Thinking of Addi Lace, Chiagoo Red Lace, Karbona, and now maybe the new 'End Tips' being discussed here that will be coming out soon. Disappointed in the unveiling of the Signature Needle Arts new interchangeable needles, too expensive and not really interchangeable if you need needle specific cables (and big bucks). And are Karbonz the 'same' needles as Knit Picks interchangeable except for the needle material??? Love this site and all the knowledgeable knitters (and crocheters) on it!!!!


Yes I wondered if Knitter's Pride needles were interchangeable w/Knitpicks. I love the colors of the Dreamz needles and they do look just like colored versions of the Harmony needles. I like the color coding by size. It's one of the things I like about my old Boye needlemaster set. Would be really nice if they could be interchanged with knitpicks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tponzo1 said:


> Yes I wondered if Knitter's Pride needles were interchangeable w/Knitpicks. I love the colors of the Dreamz needles and they do look just like colored versions of the Harmony needles. I like the color coding by size. It's one of the things I like about my old Boye needlemaster set. Would be really nice if they could be interchanged with knitpicks.


Yes, the _old_ KnitPicks cables *are* interchangeable with the KnitPro/Knitter's Pride. I've no idea if their new (Chinese, instead of Indian) cables are.


----------



## tponzo1 (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks Jessica Jean, now I cann go figure out what new needles I want to buy. LOL!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was in the Joann's here in Co.Springs this morning and they had all the tipping points marked down to $14.97 a pair. Now keep in mind they just got them into the store in the last 2 weeks, and they already have them on clearance! What's up with that?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> I was in the Joann's here in Co.Springs this morning and they had all the tipping points marked down to $14.97 a pair. Now keep in mind they just got them into the store in the last 2 weeks, and they already have them on clearance! What's up with that?


I have a couple of ideas. 
It could be that the original price is just too high for most knitters.
It could be that others are a tad disappointed with the slight difference between the screw-on tip and the main length of the needle. I found it slightly irksome. I'm used to having to push stitches up from the cable onto the tips, but was not happy having to push the stitches over that slight snag. Needless to say, there is no such problem with ordinary straight needles.

I'm waiting to try the tipping points again when they come out with the circulars next year before passing final judgement on them ... _if_ they come out with them after all.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have a couple of ideas.
> It could be that the original price is just too high for most knitters.
> It could be that others are a tad disappointed with the slight difference between the screw-on tip and the main length of the needle. I found it slightly irksome. I'm used to having to push stitches up from the cable onto the tips, but was not happy having to push the stitches over that slight snag. Needless to say, there is no such problem with ordinary straight needles.
> 
> I'm waiting to try the tipping points again when they come out with the circulars next year before passing final judgement on them ... _if_ they come out with them after all.


I agree they are a little out of most folks price range. I for one wouldn't have the pair I have if it wasn't for them being a gift from a dear friend.

I like you found it took some getting used to moving the stitches along the needle from the tip, but over all I still like the whole concept of them. But that being said, I've used circulars for so long that it has taken some getting used to having these long sticks in my hands. I as well look forward to them coming out with circulars, and will give them a "test knit" as well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Four days left, if you're interested: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/7-Susan-Bates-Tipping-Points-10-Knitting-Needles-W-3-Interchangable-Tips-New-/251294935437?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1123


----------



## Clions (Feb 13, 2014)

I got mine the Joann's in Auburn Hills, Michigan on clearance for $9.97 each. I every size but size 4 (didn't have any).


----------



## purplefox7777 (May 16, 2013)

I, too, am “stoked” about finding out MORE about these new needles!! Can’t wait until you post about them!! I—and many others—are awaiting your next report!!

Thanx & God Bless~

Chris*
purplefox7777


----------



## purplefox7777 (May 16, 2013)

They have these on Ebay, but they are $9.00 up to almost $30.00 for ONE PAIR!!
That sure isn’t something “I” can afford!!!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Are these being made anymore? I see fewer and fewer of them available for sale, and I thought they had been discontinued, but thinking back on it, I never read anything about them no longer being made, they were just less and less available. If they are discontinued, that may be why people are selling them for more money.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Are these being made anymore? I see fewer and fewer of them available for sale, and I thought they had been discontinued, but thinking back on it, I never read anything about them no longer being made, they were just less and less available. If they are discontinued, that may be why people are selling them for more money.


Well, since they're still available on the RedHeart site, I'm guessing they're still in production. 
http://www.redheart.com/needles/Tipping-Points-Knitting-Needles/17110
I have one pair - a gift - and do prefer them over the Signature Arts product. I can't imagine ever getting more though. I simply don't use straights anymore. I tend to drop the empty needle more often than not. That's not a problem with circulars.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Update on Susan Bates Tipping Points. I received this e-mail today from Coats:
*Cynthia SCHNALL [email protected]
Today at 9:26 AM

To: Jessica-Jean

Message body

Unfortunately, the tipping points needles did not acquire the sales we expected, and the product line itself has been discontinued.

We will not be making them in a circular version as well.

Cindy*


----------

